# old cap gun



## Just Dig it (May 10, 2007)

Dug this up near a farmers wall in rochester/freetown mass a town over from me

 says  kilgore on it
 looks  old as all hell


----------



## LC (May 10, 2007)

I believe the Kilgore toy gun you found dates to 1912 made by Federal. In good condition, it would be worth around 40 to 60 bucks. Shame you didn't find it high and dry in an old house!

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## Just Dig it (May 12, 2007)

cool thanks!


----------

